# Apache als Dateiserver?



## Ohaho (21. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich steh vor nem kleinen Problem und erhoffe mir eine LÖsung über dieses Forum! 

Folgendes, ich möchte nen Apache Server nutzen, um Dateien anzubieten. 
Auf dem Server befinden sich keinerlei PHP oder HTML-Files, sondern nur ein normaler Ordner  mit Dateien drin. Die Dateien sollen zum Einen .TIF-Dateien sein, zum anderen .ZIP´s.
Bei Serverzugriff von aussen soll er nur diesen Ordner anzeigen und die darin befindlichen Dateien soll man von aussen downloaden können.

Habe jetzt den Apache soweit laufen, Zugriff von aussen klappt auch problemlos, nur das "Downloaden" der Dateien scheitert mit der Fehlermeldung : Serververbindung wurde zurückgesetzt.

Der Server läuft auf ner XP-Kiste.

Kann ich das überhaupt so realisieren oder geht das mit nem Apache überhaupt nicht? Ich hatte das vorher mit nem IIS realisiert und das lief auch ganz gut, wollte mich jetzt aber gerne von dem IIS trennen und lieber nen Apache dafür nehmen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für etwaige Antworten

Gruss
Ohaho


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2004)

Jo....warum sollte das nicht gehen.
Ob eine Datei nun *.html, *.php oder sonstwas ist, ist eigentlich egal.
Woran das liegt, dass die Verbindung abgebrochen wird...keine Ahnung....da scheint was mit der Konfiguration´nicht zu stimmen...was das ist, kann man, ohne die conf zu sehen, nicht schlüssig sagen.


----------



## Ohaho (21. August 2004)

Ja wunder mich selber auch warum das net ... Hatte erst die MIME-Datei in Verdacht, aber da sind sowohl TIF als auch ZIP eingetragen..

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich am httpd.conf nix grosses verändert, hab erstmal die default-settings nach der Installation so gelassen...

Die komplette conf hier zu posten würde wohl auch ein wenig den Rahmen sprengen.. Gibt es in der conf ein explizites setting für Dateidownload oder ähnliches?

Kann es an nem fehlenden Modul liegen?

Bin bisher etwas überfragt...

Danke aber für die Antwort

Ohaho


----------

